# Pics of your canning efforts



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Slev asked that I post pictures of the pantry wall in my kitchen. I'd like to expand that and ask folks to take a picture of all your canning efforts this year!




























The shelves are 2-3 jars deep (except for the bottom shelf which is 6 jars deep).


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

WOW. I would love to come home to that everynight. Looks great


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I feel inadequate


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh my! I should post pics of mine....all of 12 jars I think!


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the stacks of ribbons the best!!! Looks great! I've only got one measly little shelf right now. I'll get there one day!


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

I have 2 large shelves, but I keep the filled jars in boxes so the cats aren't knocking them around. Don't think that would make a pretty picture.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*WOWZA!!*
I hope you are not doing all of that by yourself!!
I can't even get to my stuff right now to take a picture. I sure like looking at yours!!


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

This is my canning from July-Aug. I have a lot more beans, tomatoes and apple pie filling now.

That shelf wall is beautiful. Do you live in an earthquake prone area? If I did that, I'd have to put up a cable or something to make sure a quake wouldn't take them down!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Fetch, you have made a good showing,this season too!
Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

To me, these are the real jewels to behold....beautiful jars of colorful homecanned food ready for your family! They represent hours of work and love in each and every jar. What a sight!


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow, y'all have been busy!! Looks really good.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh my word. Those jars are just lovely! If I knew how to post a pic I would of what I have canned this year. Sadly...it doesnt come close to what you all have done!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Gorgeous photos! Thank you guys for sharing!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so jealous! I haven't had time to get stuff put away for a while. These were taken with my cell phone in low light so they aren't the best.

This is tomatoes and green beans










and more tomato based stuff - 










I started putting stuff in the cellar, but realized I needed to reorganize so the older stuff would get used first - and I needed more shelving which I have not had time to finish setting up - 










I'll eventually have time - once the harvest is finished.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Mine is blended into last years too.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the look of a full pantry and stacked firewood! Beautiful!


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Prickle said:


> I feel inadequate


LOL, me too! 



fetch33 said:


> This is my canning from July-Aug. I have a lot more beans, tomatoes and apple pie filling now.


Love your canning ... and love your china closet! 




Macybaby said:


> I haven't had time to get stuff put away for a while.


That's pretty much what my basement looks like ... The spouse has his model train table in the unfinished part of our basement, and I've got canned goods stacked up everywhere where there isn't track, buildings, trees, etc. He hasn't complained yet ...


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm, I like that "price chart".

Does those jars of brown sugar count as canning? LOL!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

How I wish our cellar looked like either one of yours! So bright and so many shelves! My cellar is partly sand floor and dank and dark. I do have some shelves there, but they are filled with commercially canned goods I've picked up on sale.

I love everyone's photos! (and I'd love to see you post you 12 jars, or even less than that). My wall isn't just this year, the corn & some of the beans were last year.

As for the jars of brown sugar ... I was a chef at summer camp this year. When camp was over, the director had us divide up the remaining staples among the kitchen staff. Brown sugar, white sugar, flour, brownie mix, corn bread mix, beef & chicken stock. How could I say no to free food?

The price blackboard came about because so many folks said it looked like a general store.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Macybaby, you could be my sister. Im trying to some up with a better plan for rotation before I put all of my new stuff away


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

Beautiful! Do you all grow everything you can or is it a mix of bought and home grown?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

All of mine is things I've grown, except the corn. We live next to a seed corn field. As an exchange for us not growing corn, the farmer gives us as much sweet corn as we want each year.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Though they aren't in the picture I posted, I bought carrots to can this year. I planted them late and almost nothing sprouted, and it was then too late to try again. I also buy some fruit, but I haven't canned any of that yet (have two boxes of peaches and one of pears on deck). 

I can up rabbit and chicken that is home raised, and venison when we have a good hunting season.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, I love the Beautiful Pictures!!!!


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I get my fruit at u-pick orchards. I've grown the veggies myself.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice!Ill try too get a picture of mine!


----------

